# East Cape EVOx--Texas Bound!



## Harvey (Dec 10, 2016)

Howdy!

Texas' first EVOx is in the mold!
Thanks to mtoddsolomon and mwong61 for some inspiration and information leading up to this point. I won't be listing the details of the build, but rather let the build photos reveal the details as they come.
A 2nd Texas EVOx will be right behind mine, going to Pablo Hone6, and will be unique in comparison giving us Texas boys some options to test out!
Cheers and enjoy the build!


----------



## Harvey (Dec 10, 2016)

I will be bugging Kevin like a junkie on a dealer over the next few weeks!


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Harvey said:


> View attachment 12526
> Howdy!
> 
> Texas' first EVOx is in the mold!
> ...


Congrats! Looking forward to seeing the reveal pics!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Loving that color choice, can't wait to see how you set her up.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Yes, please! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Harvey (Dec 10, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Loving that color choice, can't wait to see how you set her up.


It's the timeless coastal classic; Seafoam Green!


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Harvey said:


> It's the timeless coastal classic; Seafoam Green!


Love the color, but then...I'm a bit biased


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Welcome to the club! I should be picking mine up any day now.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Harvey (Dec 10, 2016)

Infusion occurred today, but we'll skip those photos. Next report will be of the hull popping out of mold!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Harvey said:


> Infusion occurred today, but we'll skip those photos. Next report will be of the hull popping out of mold!


No we need to see it all!


----------



## Harvey (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

They stop work? This thread is about to fall off page two...


----------



## Harvey (Dec 10, 2016)

Still going! Perfection takes time and the East Cape factory is full of lots of cool builds right now. There's a big build in front of me that will be a HUGE announcement for East Cape Skiffs (no, not the bay boat!). Mine should see rigging very soon, but in the mean time, here's a photo of the deck that will end up getting two-toned!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Maybe the vantage bass model??? I've heard rumors...


----------



## Harvey (Dec 10, 2016)

Rick hambric said:


> Maybe the vantage bass model??? I've heard rumors...


Several Vantage bass boats already out and in the tournament circuits! Think fleet of skiffs for fishing giant trevally!


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

^ oh yea, I saw one of the Alphonse guys post something on FB about that.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Those gutters are DEEP. Looks like great work from ECS!


----------



## Harvey (Dec 10, 2016)

not2shabby said:


> Those gutters are DEEP. Looks like great work from ECS!


Yep. Some cool design features on the EVO. It's really the result of "evolution"!


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

A guide I fish with got one recently, looking fwd to fishing on it in a couple of weeks. Beautiful skiff!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Looks like Kevin and the guy's got things going on over there. Obviously they're doing something right over there they make some good looking boats.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Harvey (Dec 10, 2016)

Bout to start rigging!


----------



## Harvey (Dec 10, 2016)

Look at that ass!


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

They say the same thing about me all the time. 
It is looking good, will be nice when the deck is on it. 
Pablo


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

She is definitely sexy Harvey. Is it impolite to stare?


----------



## Harvey (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

I was drooling over one of these yesterday at black fly. They are fine fishing machines!!!


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Harvey said:


> View attachment 14786


That came out great.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## Harvey (Dec 10, 2016)

_Orlando Magic!!
_


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Won't be long before she's getting wet and slimy.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 10, 2016)

Probably won't post anymore pix until the finished unveiling. Got a couple details that I'm keeping a surprise until it's all together! Stay tuned!


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

Harvey said:


> Probably won't post anymore pix until the finished unveiling. Got a couple details that I'm keeping a surprise until it's all together! Stay tuned!


Don't be a tease! At least give us one more... maybe two or three. Sweet looking rig so far!!!


----------



## Harvey (Dec 10, 2016)

perrymcfly said:


> Don't be a tease! At least give us one more... maybe two or three. Sweet looking rig so far!!!


I think there will be a finished reveal this week! However, between Houston flooded (I-10) and Irma's unknown landfall, I don't know when I'll be able to pick her up!


----------



## Harvey (Dec 10, 2016)

Better pix to come, but here's a few screenshots from IG to get by for a bit...


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks great dude!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Wow, nice skiff! Was not expecting this. I like it, but how come three latches on the forward locker?

Is there a story behind those purple push pole holders?

Well done man and congrats on the new skiff!


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Harvey, she sure came out pretty. Thanks for getting your boat out of my mold! 

Now, could someone hitch that gal to their truck and drag it towards TX so it doesn't get blown off the map? ! Seriously. 

Harvey, you have a challenging name around here at the moment. You have a cousin in FL named Irma?


----------



## WildFly (Jan 16, 2017)

Saw the Instagram video! Came out great.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Looks good! One of a kind, unique. Do tell about the 3 latches.


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

killer rig! watched the IG video, congrats on one hell of a skiff!


----------



## Harvey (Dec 10, 2016)

Fritz said:


> Wow, nice skiff! Was not expecting this. I like it, but how come three latches on the forward locker?
> 
> Is there a story behind those purple push pole holders?
> 
> Well done man and congrats on the new skiff!


Three latches for extra security when up on the platform and/or in tarpon cage. 

The "titty pink" push pole hardware is symbolic of breast cancer awareness and an aunt I lost to breast cancer a few years ago. Some inspiration from the pink Blackfly Lodge Vantage ECS did a few years back too, in honor of breast cancer awareness and Casting 4 Recovery.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 10, 2016)

Pablo Hone6 said:


> Harvey, she sure came out pretty. Thanks for getting your boat out of my mold!
> 
> Now, could someone hitch that gal to their truck and drag it towards TX so it doesn't get blown off the map? ! Seriously.
> 
> Harvey, you have a challenging name around here at the moment. You have a cousin in FL named Irma?


No Irma's in the family to my knowledge. 

Can't wait to get this boat down to the hole, Landcut, badlands, Yarborough, Port Mansfield, SPI, et al.

Looking forward to watching your build!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

[QUOTE="Harvey, post: 379627, member: 15499
View attachment 15557
[/QUOTE]
Nice boat, and I love titties.

What's the logic for choosing a flying console over a tall center console?


----------



## Harvey (Dec 10, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> [QUOTE="Harvey, post: 379627, member: 15499
> View attachment 15557


Nice boat, and I love titties.

What's the logic for choosing a flying console over a tall center console?[/QUOTE]

Short answer is "something different". Also, I like the cleaner look of the open floor. 

Lodge style bench can be removed and replaced with a 45qt Yeti or just wide open for less weight. Lots of versatility with this design.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice rig Harvey. A lot of same touches as my Vantage. If I choose the Evo X mine would be the same. I also have the removable guide bench.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BPLEZtphKfz/


----------



## Harvey (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Saw this one live and up close today. It is one beautiful boat.
Congrats, Harvey


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Just don't put your safety equipment under that front hatch.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> Just don't put your safety equipment under that front hatch.


Why's that? Just curious because that's where my PFDs are


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Why's that? Just curious because that's where my PFDs are


haha, because that thing is locked up tighter than fort knox


----------



## Harvey (Dec 10, 2016)

East Cape Skiffs has listened and delivered to Texans with the EVOx! This skiff floats skinny, poles with ease AND can handle chop when crossing our big bays down south! Every model in ECS’ lineup is solid and have their own adVantages, but the EVOx will be the crown jewel for Texas!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I thought that was you taking off from Bird! I was coming back to the ramp with my Phantom as you were headed out. It looked like skiff-a-palooza. EVOx, HPX-T, Banshee, Tailfisher, Phantom, etc. It sure is fun seeing all of these skiffs in the Laguna. 

Yours is truly a head turner on the water. Great build. Congrats!


----------



## Harvey (Dec 10, 2016)

not2shabby said:


> I thought that was you taking off from Bird! I was coming back to the ramp with my Phantom as you were headed out. It looked like skiff-a-palooza. EVOx, HPX-T, Banshee, Tailfisher, Phantom, etc. It sure is fun seeing all of these skiffs in the Laguna.
> 
> Yours is truly a head turner on the water. Great build. Congrats!


Thanks! You should have hollered at me. We were just taking our little boy down to the big sand dune, since he’d been wanting to go to “the beach”!
I love seeing that clean water at the ramp. Big contrast from St. Charles, where we fished earlier that day.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

why the two platforms in the front?


----------



## Harvey (Dec 10, 2016)

tailchaser16 said:


> why the two platforms in the front?


The platform behind the casting platform is a “spotter” platform for tarpon fishing, when it’s all eyes on deck when looking for tarpon off the beach.


----------

